# Spark plug questions!?



## balamas23 (Jun 22, 2013)

I have a 04 gto with aftermarket jba mid headers, my spark plug wires are practically touching my headers, any suggestions on a cover or a tape that is fire resistant, to keep from burning up my spark plugs, and wires? Suggestions on covers or tape to keep my plugs from burning up?


----------



## ppxstnr (Mar 7, 2012)

Firecore50, FAST intakes, Edelbrock, Heads, intakes

Just one example.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

A much cheaper example:

Techflex FGN0 75BK10 Sleeving 3 4 in 1200 F Fiberglass 10 Ft | eBay


----------

